# Malaysia



## pla725 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dr. Jenny Ling 
Facility: Hand n Paws Veterinary Clinic Exotic Pets Seen: 
Rabbits Ferrets Chinchillas Sugar Gliders Prairie Dogs Hedgehogs Pocket Pets (gerbils, hamsters, etc.) Miscellaneous Exotic Pets 
Address: C-17G Jalan PJU 1/45 Aman Suria Damansara 
Petaling Jaya Selangor 47301 
Phone: +6012-3314800 


Other vets I found in Malaysia that might treat small animals:

City Pets Veterinary Clinic 
C1-00-27, Jalan SR 1/9, Taman Serdang Raya, Seksyen 9, 43300 Seri Kembangan, Selangor 
Tel: 03 8943 5602, 016 9565757, 013 362 0336 

Right Angle Animal Clinic 
7-1, Ground Floor, The Right Angle, Jalan 14/22, Seksyen 14, 46100 Petaling Jaya 
Tel: 03 7960 1822, Fax: 03 7960 1822, E-mail: [email protected]

Animal Health Centre & Surgery 
2504-A, Pekan Pumpong, 05250 Alor Setar, Kedah 
Tel: 04 733 4384, 019 440 5874, Fax: 04 733 4384 

Animal Medical Centre 
8 Jalan Tun Razak, 50400 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03 4042 6742, Fax: 03 4041 3660 
Where & how? Getting there: Mycen Map | Directions | MyCen Location (what's this?) 

Animal Polyclinic & Kennels 
147 Bangunan Indah UPC, 3 1/2 Mile, Off Jalan Klang Lama, 58000 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03 9782 8731, 012 283 4783, Fax: 03 7983 5285 

Bangsar Veterinary Clinic & Surgery 
94 Lorong Maarof, Taman Bangsar, 59000 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03 2284 4051, Fax: 03 2283 3427 

City Veterinary Centre 
95 Jalan Arang, 93520 Kuching, Sarawak 
Tel: 082 24 3993, Fax: 082 42 9316 

Companion Animal Veterinary Clinic 
http://www.companionvet.com.my/ 
39 Jln Hujan Rahmat 3, Taman Overseas Union, 58200 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03 7783 4778, Fax: 03 7783 4778 

East Coast Medical Centre 
A615, Ground Floor, Jalan Beserah, 25300 Kuantan, Pahang 
Tel: 09 568 7168, 013-349 3920, Fax: 09 568 7168 

Gill Veterinary Clinic 
10-A Jalan Bagan Jermal, 10250 Penang 
Tel: 04 226 2517, Fax: 04 228 5703 

Ipoh Garden Animal Clinic 
30 Persiaran lpoh Satu, lpoh Garden, 31000 Ipoh, Perak 
Tel: 05 545 5933, Fax: 05 545 5933 

Klang Veterinary Clinic & Surgery 
20 Lorong Kasawari 4, Jalan 5, Eng Ann Estate, 41150 Klang 
Tel: 03 3342 6229 

Klinik Haiwan Ee 
197 Jalan Rahang, Taman Chong Loong, 70100 Seremban, Negeri Sembilan 
Tel: 06 761 7211 

Klinik Haiwan Genting Klang 
133 Jalan Genting Klang, Setapak, 53300 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03 4023 8272, Fax: 03 4142 0448 

Klinik Haiwan Lim 
2 Lorong Sepakat 4, Taman Bandar Jaya, 14000 Bukit Mertajam, Penang 
Tel: 04 439 4998, 012 466 3737, Fax: 04 439 4998 

Klinik Haiwan Wondercare 
17 Jalan Ros Merah 2/10, Taman Johor Jaya, 81100 Johor Bahru, Johor 
Tel: 07 358 1328, Fax: 07 354 8172 

Penampang Veterinary Clinic 
Shop Lot 2, Teck Guan Villa, 3rd Mile, Jalan Penampang, 88300 Kota Kinabalu, Sabah 
Tel: 088 23 0641 

Pet Care Veterinary Clinic - Petcare 
9145 Jalan Bandar 4, Taman Melawati, 53100 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03 4106 7515, 019-27060885 (Dr George Abraham), Fax: 03 4107 7515 

Pubaa Animal Clinic 
http://www.pubaa.com/ 
31, Jalan Nagasari 19, Bandar Segamat Baru, 85000 Segamat, Johor 
Tel: 07 914 1085, 019 704 1800 (Emergency), Fax: 07 914 1086 

Sea Park Animal Polyclinic 
http://www.seaparkanimalpolyclinic.com/ 
49 Jalan SS2/30 Petaling Jaya 47300 
Tel: 03 7875 3457 
5 Jalan Bukit Desa 5, Taman Bukit Desa, 58100 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03 7984 3852 

Segar Pets Centre & Veterinary Services 
2 Jalan Manis 3, Taman Segar, Cheras, 56100 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03-9133 4192, Fax: 03 9132 8675 

Taiping Animal Clinic 
84 Barrack Road, 34000 Taiping, Perak 
Tel: 05 807 1318, 012 500 5085 

Taman Tun Veterinary Clinic 
http://www.ttdi-vet.com/ 
119 Jalan Aminuddin Baki, Taman Tun Dr. Ismail, 60000 Kuala Lumpur 
Tel: 03 7729 4296, Fax: 03 7729 4296 

Vally Veterinary Clinic & Surgery 
109 Jalan Laksamana Cheng Ho, 75000 Melaka 
Tel: 06 284 9918, 012-638 3242, Fax: 06 286 5207 

Yeoh Veterinary Clinic & Surgery 
126 Jalan SS 24/2, Taman Megah, 47301 Petaling Jaya 
Tel: 03 7804 8684, Fax: 03 7805 2350 

Faculty of Veterinary Medicine, Universiti Putra Malaysia 
http://www.vet.upm.edu.my/ 
Universiti Putra Malaysia, 43400 UPM Serdang, Selangor 
Tel: 03 8943 5387, Fax: 03 8948 6317 

Jabatan Perhidmatan Haiwan - Department Of Veterinary Services 
http://agrolink.moa.my/jph/ 
Wisma Tani, Podium Block, Lot 4G1, Precinct 4, 62630 Putrajaya 
Tel: 03 8870 2000


----------



## BB (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks pla725.
The nearest one to my home is an hour away (if there's no traffic).
But thanks so much


----------



## the fluffies (May 6, 2014)

Here are the list of the vets found from Malaysia's exotic pet forums. They are known for treating exotic pets esp Rabbits and Sugar Gliders : 


Dr Jenny*
HANDS &#8220;N&#8221; PAWS* (available on Friday & Sat / by appointment)
C-17G, Jalan PJU 1/45, 
Aman Suria Damansara, 47301 PJ
Tel: 03-7804 6539

Dr Jenny is only available by appointment via email : [email protected].
I saw she treat tortoises and sugar gliders in the clinic. 

-------------------------

Dr Yeoh (the Senior Dr Yeoh) 
*YEOH VETERINARY CLINIC & SURGERY*
126, Jln SS 24/2, Tmn Megah, 47301 PJ, Selangor
Tel: 03-78048684

------------------------

Dr Lynnette & Dr Loh
*Hillpark Veterinary Medical Centre*
18 & 20, Jalan Anggerik Eria At 31/At, Kota Kemuning, 
40460, Shah Alam, Selangor
03-5122 8386

I went here to neuter my male bunnies and do teeth burring for rabbits with overgrown teeth. 

--------------------------

*Dr. S. Vellayan* (By Appointment)
No. 10, Jalan L2, Phase 6A, Taman Melawati, 53100 Kuala Lumpur
HP : 013 6246918
Email : [email protected] / [email protected]

Dr Vellayan is a former head vet of Zoo Negara. Retired and now does a small practice at his home based clinic. 

------------------------

Dr. Premnita
*Healing Rooms*,
Wisma Dicor, Jln ss17/1A,
Subang Jaya.
Tel : 03-56376166

-------------------------

*ANIMAL MEDICAL CENTRE SDN. BHD.*
Wisma Medivet, 8 Jln Tun Razak, 50400 KL
Tel: 03-40426742, 03-40425873
Emergency: 03-40426742

But i heard treatments here are VERY PRICEY!

------------------------

*UNIVERSITY VETERINARY HOSPITAL (UVH)
UNIVERSITI PUTRA MALAYSIA
*Faculty of Veterinary Medicine
43400 UPM Serdang, Selangor
Tel: 03-89163528, 03-89486722


----------

